# و هذه آيات تتبع المؤمنين



## اخرستوس انستي (12 مايو 2008)

​
*"وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين. يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة. يحملون حيّات وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون " *
*( مرقس 16 : 17 - 18 )*​ 





​

​*1- يخرجون الشياطين باسمى : و هذا شئ معروف عند المسلمين .. يقول المسلمون : " ان القسس (القساوسة) النصارى يخرجون الشياطين بالصليب و باسم يسوع المسيح الناصرى " و ان كان السؤال : لماذا لا يقوم المسلمون بأخراج الشياطين مثل النصارى تجد أجابة معدة خصيصاً من المسلمين على هذا السؤال .. " لأن النصارى شياطين ذيهم " ! .. و بذلك يلقى المسلمون بنفس الأتهام الذى ألقاه الفريسيون عندما وجدوا السيد المسيح يشفى المرضى و يخرج الشياطين .. نجد فى الأنجيل "حينئذ احضر اليه مجنون اعمى و اخرس فشفاه حتى ان الاعمى الاخرس تكلم و ابصر، فبهت كل الجموع و قالوا العل هذا هو ابن داود ، اما الفريسيون فلما سمعوا قالوا هذا لا يخرج الشياطين الا ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين. فعلم يسوع افكارهم و قال لهم كل مملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب و كل مدينة او بيت منقسم على ذاته لا يثبت، فان كان الشيطان يخرج الشيطان فقد انقسم على ذاته فكيف تثبت مملكته " (متى 12 : 22 - 26) .. و هذا هو المنطق .. عندما تكون هناك حرب بين دولتين .. فكيف يقتل قائد أحد الجيشين رجاله ! و هذه هى الحقيقة الغائبة عن المسلمون .. فعندما يعجز الأنسان عن الأجابة فأنه يبحث عن أقرب رد مقنع يخبئ به جهله .. شئ غريب ان تخرج الشياطين باسم يسوع المسيح و تأبى ان تخرج باسم محمد رسول الأسلام ! و هذا يعود ليؤكد ان المسيح كان صادق و أمين فى وعده عندما قال " يخرجون الشياطين باسمى" و لكن تذكر انه سبقها " و هذه آيات تتبع المؤمنين " و هذا كافى تماماً ليؤكد ان "قسس النصارى" مؤمنين و انهم ينفذوا ما أمرهم به السيد المسيح .. و هناك المعجزة الشهيرة للقديس الأنبا صرابامون مطران المنوفية الشهير بأبي طرحه و المنشورة فى سيرته فى السنكسار (كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية و الشهداء) المذكورة فى 28 برمهات "منحه الله موهبة شفاء المرضى وأخراج الأرواح النجسة . وقد أخرج روحا نجسة من الأميرة زهرى هانم كريمة محمد على باشا الكبير والى مصر ، ولم يرغب في شئ مما قدمه إليه الأمير العظيم ، واكتفى بطلب بعض المؤونة والكسوة لرهبان الأديرة وإرجاع الموظفين إلى الدواوين كما كانوا في سالف الزمان فأعجب به الوالي وأجاب طلبه ، في أثناء وجوده في الأسقفية عمل عجائب كثيرة منها إخراج الشياطين ، وشفاء المرضى بكل بلدة يحل فيها ، مسلمين ونصارى، وقد شاهده كثيرا القمص سيداروس روفائيل عم القمص سيداروس اسحق مؤسس كنيسة المطرانية بشبين الكوم فقال : " كان يؤتي إليه بالمصابين بالأرواح النجسة ، ويضعونهم أمامه وخلفه ، فكان يأخذ بيده قلة ماء ، ويتلو على كل واحد منهم مزمور "خاصم يارب مخاصمي " . فلا يفرغ من قراءة ربعه ، أو نصفه حتى يصرخ الروح النجس بحالة إزعاج شديد " في عرضك في عرضك "، فيقول بلغته الصعيدية "همله يا أبوي " . ثم يصب جانبا من ماء القلة ، ويرش به المصاب في وجهه ثلاث مرات ، وفى كل مرة يقول إيسوس بي إخرستوس ( يسوع المسيح ) . ففي الحال يخرج الروح النجس . ".... و العديد من المعجزات يقوم بها المؤمنون باسم السيد المسيح، .. إلا تفكر معى انه لو كان الإسلام هو الدين الحق و المسلمون مؤمنون فلماذا لا يستطيعوا ان يخرجوا الشياطين ! عفواً أتذكر الحلقة التى كانت قد أذيعت على أحد القنوات الفضائية العربية و التى أستضافوا فيها دجال مسلم يدعى انه يخرج الشياطين بالقرآن .. و كان معه شخص يقول انه به شيطان ! و قام النصاب بقراءة آيات من القرآن و أخذ الرجل فى الأنتفاض و الأرتعاش و أخيراً صفق الحاضرين فقد خرج الشيطان منه ! .. لا أخفى عليك مدى الشفقة التى أحس بها كل أنسان مسيحى على أخيه المسلم بعد أذاعة البرنامج .. كنت أود أن أهمس إلى الدجال المسلم بعبارة واحدة .. هل منطقى أن أنسان بداخله روح نجس "شيطان" أن يأتى معك إلى الأستديوا مستسلماً لك ! و كمان يبقى عارف ان جواه روح نجس و قادر يتكلم و يطلب من الناصب المسلم ان يخرج الشيطان منه ! طبعاً ثغرات كافية لندرك و يدرك كل مؤمن بأن ما يحدث هو مجرد تمثلية خرج بها نصاب مسلم .. و ما أكثرهم و أكثرها ! و إذا بحثت فى خبايا النصاب و لماذا يقوم بذلك ستجد العديد من الأجوبة .. منها بحثة عن المال المحلل بغطاء الشرع ! نعم محلل ! فما فعله هو مجرد كذب ! و الرسول محمد أباح الكذب فى ثلاثة مواقف : الحرب ، الرجل وامراءته ، الصلح .. و سهل جداً أن يجد ضالته المنشودة لو ذكر انه كذب ليثبت المسلمين فى الأيمان بالله و القرآن ! وهذا يندرج تحت بند الحرب فى الحديث السابق .. فهى حرب بينه و المؤمنين و بين الشيطان و ما أكثر حجج المسلمين، كنت قريباً قد قرأت شهادة أحد أمراء جماعات التكفير و الهجرة ، أرهابى سابق بكافة الصور و الأشكال .. قتل ، حرق ، سرق ، كذب و كان هذفه أولاً و أخيراً أرضاء الله ! و ذكر فى كتابه: "الكذب مباح بنص حديث رسول الله " ثلاثة أحل الله فيهم الكذب ( الحرب ، الرجل وامراءته ، الصلح ) وبما أننا فى حرب مع أهل الكتاب حتى يسلموا … فمباح هو الكذب …!! - اقرأ الكتاب - حمل الكتاب - و هكذا يجد المسلمون ما يحلل لهم كل شئ، حتى الكذب و الأدعاء بأخراج الشياطين .* 

*2- و يتكلمون بآلسنة جديدة : و المقصود بالألسنة الجديدة هى :*
*ا - تخطى حاجز اللغة بشكل كامل .. فقد يستطيع المؤمن التحدث بلغة أخرى يجهلها فى حالة و قوعه فى مشكلة ما بسبب عدم درايته بهذه اللغة، والمؤمنين أثناء التبشير بالأنجيل قد تكلموا بلغات يجهلونها .. و العديد من حديثى الأيمان بالسيد المسيح بعدما أمنوا و وثقوا بالسيد المسيح طلبوا أن يروا تحقق هذه الآية و تحققت معهم، و هناك شهادة حقيقة لمسلمة بأمريكا كتبت فى قصة تحولها للمسيحية : *
*" أول موهبة هي التكلم بالسنة ؛وهى أن تطلب من الرب أن يلمس صوتك وتنتظر. وبالفعل جثيت على ركبتي وفعلت كما هو مكتوب بالنشرة وانتظرت. بعد 3 أو4 دقائق وجدت أن شفتي تتحرك في شكل دائري ثم بدأ فمي يتحرك بأشكال أخرى تعطي أصوات مختلفة … وهذه الأصوات تكررت حتى كونت كلمات ثم تحولت إلى جمل . أصبحت أتكلم لغة لم اسمعها في حياتي من قبل . وعندما قرأت في النشرة عن موهبة التنبؤ صليت مرة أخرى وكانت لي هذه الموهبة. ثم توالت المواهب كما هو مكتوب بالنشرة ." اقرأ قصة امال هنا **و هناك العديد من الناس أمنوا بالسيد المسيح و لمسوا التغير الحادث فى حياتهم، و تأكدوا من صدق ما وعد المؤمنين به .. انت أيضاً تستطيع ان تجعل الرب يغير حياتك .. فهو يقول لك "تعالوا اليَ يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم " ( متى 11 - 28 ) .. يا لها من محبة يعجز القلب، اللسان، و القلم عن وصفها .*
*ب - الرد على غير المؤمنين .. و هو تتميماً للآية : " فمتى ساقوكم ليسلموكم فلا تعتنوا من قبل بما تتكلمون ولا تهتموا. بل مهما أعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا .لآن لستم انتم المتكلمين بل الروح القدس." ( مرقس 13 : 11 ) و أيضاً : " فمتى اسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف او بما تتكلمون.لانكم تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به. لأن لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح ابيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم. " (متى 10 : 19 - 20 )*


*3- يحملون حيات : و هى المعجزة الثالثة التى أعطاها السيد المسيح للمؤمنين، و هى عدم الخوف من الحيوانات المفترسة بل و خضوعها لأوامر المؤمنين .. و نجد من القصص الإسلامية ما تؤكد ذلك على المؤمنين المسيحيين فنجد فى كتاب الروض العاطر في نزهة الخاطر للمؤلف : الشيخ الامام محمد النفزاوي (تونسى الاصل) (مؤلف كتاب تنويع أل وقاع ، في أسرار الجماع ) و قدكُتب فى عهد صاحب تونس المحروسة بالله وهو الوزير الأعظم (أسمه محمد عوانة الزواوي) وأصاله من زواروة ومنشآه الجزائر تعرف بمولانا السلطان عبد العزيز الحفصى(سلطان تونس) يوم فتحه الجزائر فارتحل معه إلى تونس وقد عينه السلطان وزيرا وزير الأعظم .. نجد فى الباب العاشر فى ايور الحيوان "وقيل أن الأسد من خادعه بالكلام الجميل انخدع ومن كشف عن عورته حين يلتقى به يذهب عنه ومن نادى باسم دانيال عليه السلام ذهب لانه عليه السلام اخذ العهد ان من ذكره اسمه لا يضره وقد جرب فصح ." .. الكتاب يتكلم عن الجنس و الجماع و تستطيع البحث عنه فى الأنترنت و ستجده ! المهم .. ان الكاتب ذكر نقطة حقيقة بشأن دانيال النبى ، (و إن كان دانيال النبى لا يتبع الإسلام فى شئ ! ) .. و المثير فى الأمر ان المؤمنين و القديسين المسيحيين نجد معجزاتهم الخاصة بالسيطرة على و حوش البرية لا تعد ولا تحصى .. فمنهم القديس المسيحى الشهير "برسوم العريان" 1317 مـ و الذى تجد قصته الكاملة منشورة فى السنكسار (تاريخ الكنيسة) تحت يوم 5 من شهر نسئ (من شهور التقويم القبطى) نجد "ولد بمصر وكان والداه يسمي الوجيه مفضل كاتب الملكة شجرة الدر . وأمه من عائلة التبان ولما تنيح أبواه استولي خاله علي كل ما تركاه له فلم ينازعه بل ترك العالم وعاش عيشة الأبرار السواح خارج المدينة خمس سنوات يقاسي حر الصيف وبرد الشتاء ولم يكن يلبس سوي عباءة من الصوف مقتديا في ذلك بالقديس الأنبا بولا أول السواح ثم حبس نفسه في مغارة داخل كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس أبي السيفين مدة عشرين سنة ملازما الأصوام والصلوات ليل نهار بلا فتور وكان في تلك المغارة ثعبان هائل فعند دخوله رأي هذا الثعبان فصرخ قائلا : " يا ربي يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي ن أنت الذي أعطيتنا السلطان أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو أنت الذي وهبت الشفاء لشعب إسرائيل الذين لسعتهم الحيات عندما نظروا إلى تلك الحية النحاسية فالآن أنظر إليك يا من علقت عل الصليب كي تعطيني قوة بها أستطيع مقاومة هذا الوحش " ثم رسم ذاته بعلامة الصليب وتقدم نحو الثعبان قائلا : " تطأ الأفعى والحيات وتدوس الأسد والتنين . الرب نوري ومخلصي ممن أخاف الرب ناصر حياتي ممن أجزع " ثم قال للثعبان : " أيها المبارك قف مكانك " ورسم عليه بعلامة الصليب وطلب من الله أن ينزع منه طبعه الوحشي ولم ينته من صلاته حتى تحول الثعبان عن طبعه وصار أليفا . فقال له القديس : " من الآن يا مبارك لا تكون لك قوة ولا سلطان أن تؤذي أحدا من الناس بل تكون مستأنسا ومطيعا لما أقوله لك " فأظهر الثعبان علامة الخضوع والطاعة وصار مع القديس كما كان الأسد مع دانيال النبي في الجب . " اما القديس العظيم مارمرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية وأول باباوات الإسكندرية وأحد السبعين رسولا الذى أرسلهم الرب يسوع ليكرزوا باسمه ، و تجد قصته فى السنكسار فى يوم 30 من شهر برمودة ، كُتب فى قصته " ولد هذا القديس في ترنا بوليس (من الخمس مدن الغربية بشمال أفريقيا) من أب اسمه أرسطو بولس وأم أسمها مريم و حدث فى يوم من الأيام أن أرسطو بولس وولده مرقس كانا يسيران بالقرب من الأردن وخرج عليهما أسد ولبؤة وهما يزمجران فخاف أبوه وأيقن بالهلاك ودفعته الشفقة علي ولده أن يأمره بالهروب للنجاة بنفسه ولكن مرقس طمأنه قائلا لا تخف يا أبي فالمسيح الذي أنا مؤمن به ينجينا منهما . ولما اقتربا منهما صاح بهما القديس قائلا " السيد المسيح ابن الله الحي يأمركما أن تنشقا وينقطع جنسكما من هذا الجبل " فانشقا ووقعا علي الأرض مائتين فتعجب والده وطلب من ابنه أن يعرفه عن المسيح فأرشده إلى ذلك وآمن والده وعمده بالسيد المسيح له المجد ." و الأنبا بلامون أب الرهبان المتنيح سنة 316 مـ و المذكور فى سيرته " ونال هذا القديس موهبة الشفاء من الله وكانت الوحوش تأنس اليه فيطعمها بيده وتلحس قدميه " اما القديس اباهور و المذكورة سيرته فى 29 بـؤونة "في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديسون أباهور وأنبا بيشاي وثيؤدورة أمهما وذلك أن أباهور كان من جند إنطاكية فأتي إلى الإسكندرية واعترف أمام واليها بالسيد المسيح فأمر بقطع يديه وان يربط في مؤخرة ثور ويجره في المدينة ثم ألقاه في حفرة مملوءة بالأفاعي فلم تؤذه ، وكان في كل ذلك يستغيث بالسيد المسيح الذي كان يشفيه ويقويه". و العديد من القديسين المؤمنين لمسوا تحقق ما قدمه السيد المسيح للمؤمنين .* 

*4- و ان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم : نقرأ فى سيرة القديس أبسخريون القلينى - تذكار شهادته 7 بؤونه - : "في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس الجليل أبسخيرون الجندي الذي من قلين . وكانت من جند أريانا والي أنصنا . ولما صدرت أوامر دقلديانوس بعبادة الأوثان برز هذا القديس في وسط الجمع الحاضر مبينا ضلال الملك لاعنا أوثانه فقبضوا عليه وأودعوه السجن الذي كان في قصر الوالي بأسيوط فاتفق معه خمسة من الجنود ( ألفيوس وأرمانيوس وأركياس وبطرس وقيرايون ) علي أن يسفكوا دمهم علي اسم المسيح فلما مثلوا أمام الوالي أمر بتقطيع مناطقهم وتعذيبهم وصلب بعضهم وقطع رؤوس الآخرين ، وأما القديس أبسخيرون فقد عذبه الوالي بمختلف العذابات ولكن الرب كان يقويه ويصبره ويشفيه من جراحاته ، و استحضر ساحرا يسمي اسكندر ، ليقدم للقديس شيئا من السم القاتل ، قائلا يا رئيس الشياطين اظهر في هذا المسيحي قوتك ، فتناول القديس السم ورسم عليه علامة الصليب وشربه فلم ينله أي آذى , فتعجب الساحر وآمن بإله القديس أبسخيرون فقطع الوالي رأس الساحر ونال إكليل الشهادة . أما القديس فقد ازداد الوالي غضبا عليه وبعد أن عذبه كثيرا أمر بقطع رأسه أيضا فنال إكليل الشهادة " و العديد من المؤمنين حدث معهم نفس الوقف ، منهم القديس العظيم مارجرجس الرومانى الشهيد فى 23 برمودة سنة 307 مـ ، و نقرأ فى سيرته "ولما حار الملك في تعذيبه أستحضر ساحرا أسمه أثناسيوس وهذا أحضر كأسا ملأنا وتلا عليه من أقواله السحرية ، وقدمه للقديس فشربه بعد أن رسم عليه علامة الصليب ، فلم ينله آذى ، مما جعل أن الساحر نفسه يؤمن بالسيد المسيح ، ونال إكليل الشهادة فاغتاظ الملك وأمر بعصر جاؤرجيوس حتى يسلم الروح فطرحوه خارج المدينة ولكن السيد المسيح أقامه حيا وعاد هذا الشهيد إلى المدينة فرآه الجميع وآمن بسببه في تلك اللحظة ثلاثة آلاف وسبعمائة نفس . فأمر دقلديانوس بقطع رؤوسهم جميعا فنالوا إكليل الشهادة . " و نجد فى سيرة القديس سيمون الأول بابا الإسكندرية الثاني والأربعين المتنيح فى 18 يولية سنة 700مـ "وقد أجري الله علي يديه آيات عظيمة منها أن بعض كهنة الإسكندرية حنقوا عليه فتآمروا علي قتله واتفقوا مع أحد السحرة فأعطاهم سما قاتلا في زجاجة وقدموها للبابا علي أنها دواء ليستعمله ويدعو لهم . فأخذها وبعد التناول من الأسرار الإلهية شرب منها فلم تؤذه ." .. حقاً لقد صدق السيح المسيح فى وعده للمؤمنين .*

*5- و يضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبراون : و هى أحد المعجزات التى تحدث بكثرة إلى يومنا هذا ، و العديد من المسلمين قد سمعوا و شاهدوا من هذه المعجزات .. منهم من صدقها و مهم من كذبها .. لكن يا عزيزى المسلم هل يستطيع أنسان أن يحجب نور الشمس .. قد يحجبه عن وجهة لكن لا يستطيع أن يحجبه عن وجوه الجميع، من منا يستطيع ان ينكر المعجزة الشهيرة التى قام بها البابا كيرلس مع ابنة الرئيس المصرى الراحل جمال عبد الناصر ؟ - كان اللقاء الاول مع الرئيس عبد الناصر غير مبشر , حيث كانت ردود عبد الناصر فاترة متهكمة و قاسية فى نفس الوقت , أنتهت بغضب البابا كيرلس و أنصرافه , و فى نفس اليوم مرضت أبنة عبد الناصر و أسرع عبد الناصر و أمر برجالة ان يحضروا البابا كيرلس حيث خاف أن يكون ذلك بسبب أغضابة , و حضر الباب كيرلس و صلى لآبنة عبد الناصر , فأذ بها تشفى بنعمة ربنا ... و هنا أحضر عبد الناصر بقية أولاده و زوجتة و طلب من البابا كيرلس أن يصلى من أجلهم , و هنا يذكر القمص صليب سوريال " وهنا قال عبد الناصر للبابا كيرلس عبارة لن أنساها. قال : انت منذ الان والدى، انا هأقولك يا والدى على طول.. زى مابتصلى لآولادك صلى لآولادى، فأرجوك انت لا تحضر للقصر الجمهورى بيتى بيت أولادك و بيتك و مفتوح فى كل وقت ..., و سمعت بنفسى وزير الداخلية يوم نياحة البابا كيرلس قال : الرئيس عبد الناصر أصدر لنا أمراً بأن كل ما يطلبه البابا كيرلس يجاب فوراً " -أضغط هنا لمزيد من معجزات البابا كيرلس- و العديد من المعجزات التى لو فكرنا فى كتابتها لأحتجنا ملايين المجلدات .. الله "لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد" ( أعمال الرسل 14 : 17 ) ... و مع الرسل و المؤمنين "شاهداً الله معهم بآيات و عجائب و قوات متنوعة و مواهب الروح القدس حسب ارادته " (الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 2 : 4) .. " أمريض احد بينكم فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه و يدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب، و صلاة الايمان تشفي المريض و الرب يقيمه و ان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له " (رسالة يعقوب 5 : 14- 15) .* 
*أذكرك يا عزيزى القارئ انه هناك الملايين من الأدلة على صدق مسيحيتنا، و سننفرد بكتابة مقالتين عن الكفن المقدس و طوفان نوح الذى أثبت العلم الحديث مكان وقوعه بالتحديد فى جبل اراراط كما ذكر الإنجيل و ليس فى جبل الجودى كما ذكر القرآن .. فتح عينك .. أبحث عن الله .. *
*و تذكر قول السيد المسيح :*
*[q-bible] "اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الكَذَبَةِ الذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الحُمْلَانِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ "[/q-bible]*
*.. نعم قد عرفناك يا محمد يا نبى الإسلام ..*

*و تذكر قول السيد المسيح : *
*[q-bible]"و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير، حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب، و قال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب و هكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتآلم و يقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث، و ان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة و مغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدا من اورشليم ،و انتم شهود لذلك" (لوقا 24 : 44 - 48)[/q-bible]*[q-bible]
[/q-bible]
*[q-bible]"من امن و اعتمد خلص و من لم يؤمن يدن " (مرقس 16 : 16 ) [/q-bible]*

*"وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين. يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة. يحملون حيّات وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون " *

*( مرقس 16 : 17 - 18 )*
*____________________*
*الموضوع أعجبني جدا فنقلته ... اذكروني في صلواتكم*​


----------



## geegoo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: و هذه آيات تتبع المؤمنين*

لا ادري كيف اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع الرائع...
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.....


----------



## فادية (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: و هذه آيات تتبع المؤمنين*

*شكرا عزيزي  اخرستوس  على الموضوع  الجميل  *
*تسلم  ايديك  *
*ربنا  يباركك*​


----------



## Maran+atha (26 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا كثير لموضوعك الرائع والمميز جدا
أخي الحبيب اخرستوس
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------

